# Configurer Mac OS.X pour partage réseau sans fil mac/PC ???



## kikiwi (8 Mars 2004)

Salut !
J'ai acheté un powerbook G4 15" équipé d'une carte airport 802.11g. Pour partager la connexion ADSL de mon PC, j'ai donc acheté le routeur/modem ADSL Netgear DG834G et une carte PCI D-Link DWL-G520+. La connexion internet sans fil marche bien avec le PC et je voudrais maintenant utiliser le réseau avec le powerbook sous Mac OS.X. J'ai eu beau écumer tous les tutoriels, tous les dossiers wifi et tous les sites de bidouillage, il n'en existe pas un pour expliquer clairement la manip qu'un débutant doit faire pour configurer Mac OS.X. Je suis complètement néophite et je ne sais pas dans quel ordre je dois procéder. Et encore, je n'ai activé aucun cryptage étant dans une zone isolée. J'ai besoin d'une méthode pas-à-pas qui m'explique où mettre l'adresse IP, l'adresse MAC (???), le nom du réseau, où utiliser les mots de passe... bref comment bien configurer Mac OS.X.
Merci de votre aide,
Kikiwi


----------



## maousse (9 Mars 2004)

salut, bienvenue ici !

alors, c'est pas très dur, tu vas dans les préférences système &gt; réseau.

double clique sur Airport, dans les choix des interfaces réseau
Tu as un truc à 4 onglets qui se présente : airport, tcp/ip, appletalk, proxies
Sous l'onglet airport, choisis "se connecter à un réseau particulier", et indique le nom et le mot de passe passe wep de ton réseau.
Sous l'onglet tcp/ip, choisis, obtenir une ip "via dhcp".

coche "afficher l'état airport dans la barre de menu", c'est aussi pratique.

Clique sur Appliquer


Voilà, c'est tout, 15 secondes à tout casser


----------

